# Suggestions On A Cigars w/ Cameroon Wrapper



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

_G'Day Everyone, I was looking for some suggestions, on some stogies w/ a cameroon wrapper. I've never tried that type of wrapper as far as I can remember. As far as budget goes, I have the budget of a father w/3 keikis(children).LOL_ :laugh: *Any suggestions are welcome please. ALOHA & MAHALO *


----------



## DECigar (Jun 28, 2012)

I like La Flor Dominicana Cameroon Cabinet and Oliva G


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

I would agree with @DECigar on the Oliva G and I would add to your list the Nub 464T Cameroon


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

My favorite cameroon is the Don Carlos line from Arturo Fuente. One of my top 5 cigars of all actually. A little pricy, but not that bad.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Hard to be the Fuente Hemingway line with Cameroon wrappers.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

My #1 recommendation for you would be the Arturo Fuente Hemingway. It's the best Cameroon wrapped cigar in the mid-price range IMO

My favorites from low to high price:
AF 858 natural
AF Hemingway Short Story
AF Hemingway Signature
Ashton Heritage Puro Sol
AF Don Carlos
AF Casa Fuente


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

The best and most logical choice for a Cameroon wrapped cigar would be an Arturo Fuente. Especially, the Hemingway line OR Don Carlos.
But the Gran Reserva line is VERY VERY good also. Fuente cigars with Cameroon wrappers OWN this type cigar.


----------



## Mortenoir (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of em, but you might want to try a Nub Cameroon


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Some cameroon wrapped cigars that I thought exhibited that flavor nicely are the CAO Cameroon and the Partagas #10 . I also used to love the Oliva Grand Cameroon, which now goes by the "Oliva G" name. The Rocky Patel Vintage Cameroon 2003 is worthy as well, but a bit on the pricey side.

Hawaii transplant myself here originally from Hawaii Kai on Oahu.


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

> Hawaii transplant myself here originally from Hawaii Kai on Oahu.


Right on bradda ALOHA !! eace:, The more well taken care of side of the island, if I do say so myself.LOL :lol: Your the first person I met on here that's from Hawaii so far !!


----------

